# Zipola Cafe Enfield



## Coffe_Brad (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey all,

There's a great cafe called Zipola down Lancaster Road in Enfield, the Coffee is imported from Italy and it's amazing!

The smell is divine and the taste is what you'd expect from the smell of the coffee. would recommend!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Red Illy tin on top of the grinder?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Red illy in the grinder? ;-)


----------



## Coffe_Brad (Aug 17, 2016)

Haha Naa they did when they first opened a fee years ago but they wanted proper coffee, now they have whole beans that they crush/grind how ever you'd like to call it for a proper flavor from Italy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sounds delicious


----------

